# Lamotrigine Treatment of Depersonalization Disorder NEW INFO, 2011!!!



## FilipPoland (Nov 24, 2010)

J Clin Psychopharmacol. 2011 Feb;31(1):61-5.
Lamotrigine in the immediate treatment of outpatients with depersonalization disorder without psychiatric comorbidity: randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study.

Aliyev NA, Aliyev ZN.

Central Mental Clinic for Outpatients of Baku City, FI Baku PO AZ0010, Azerbaijan Republic. [email protected]
Abstract

OBJECTIVE: Depersonalization disorders (DPDs) are highly prevalent in population. However, the effect of lamotrigine on outpatients with DPD without psychiatric comorbidity has not been studied in a double-blind placebo-controlled design.

METHOD: Eighty patients (all men) were washed out from all medications. Each patient was randomized either to receive lamotrigine (40 patients) for 12 weeks or matched on placebo (40 patients) in a double-blind manner. Eligible participants, in addition to meeting the criteria for DPD from Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, 4th Edition, Text Revision, were required to be between 18 and 65 years. Response was defined as a 50% reduction in the Cambridge Depersonalization Scale. Response effects with lamotrigine and placebo were compared by using analysis of variance and χ² tests. Six patients did not return for at least 1 subsequent assessment, and 74 patients dropped out (36 taking lamotrigine and 38 taking placebo) in the valuables study group.

RESULTS: Of the 36 lamotrigine-treated participants, 26 responded by 12 weeks versus 6 of the 38 placebo-treated participants (P < 0.001). The most common and problematic adverse effect in the lamotrigine group was rash.

CONCLUSIONS: The authors believe this to be the first double-blind placebo-controlled randomization study to test the efficacy of lamotrigine in the management of outpatients with DPDs. These need to be replicated in a larger study group.


----------



## FilipPoland (Nov 24, 2010)

J Clin Psychopharmacol. 2011 Feb;31(1):61-5.
Lamotrigine in the immediate treatment of outpatients with depersonalization disorder without psychiatric comorbidity: randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study.

Aliyev NA, Aliyev ZN.

Central Mental Clinic for Outpatients of Baku City, FI Baku PO AZ0010, Azerbaijan Republic. [email protected]
Abstract

OBJECTIVE: Depersonalization disorders (DPDs) are highly prevalent in population. However, the effect of lamotrigine on outpatients with DPD without psychiatric comorbidity has not been studied in a double-blind placebo-controlled design.

METHOD: Eighty patients (all men) were washed out from all medications. Each patient was randomized either to receive lamotrigine (40 patients) for 12 weeks or matched on placebo (40 patients) in a double-blind manner. Eligible participants, in addition to meeting the criteria for DPD from Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, 4th Edition, Text Revision, were required to be between 18 and 65 years. Response was defined as a 50% reduction in the Cambridge Depersonalization Scale. Response effects with lamotrigine and placebo were compared by using analysis of variance and χ² tests. Six patients did not return for at least 1 subsequent assessment, and 74 patients dropped out (36 taking lamotrigine and 38 taking placebo) in the valuables study group.

RESULTS: Of the 36 lamotrigine-treated participants, 26 responded by 12 weeks versus 6 of the 38 placebo-treated participants (P < 0.001). The most common and problematic adverse effect in the lamotrigine group was rash.

CONCLUSIONS: The authors believe this to be the first double-blind placebo-controlled randomization study to test the efficacy of lamotrigine in the management of outpatients with DPDs. These need to be replicated in a larger study group.


----------



## FilipPoland (Nov 24, 2010)

FilipPoland said:


> J Clin Psychopharmacol. 2011 Feb;31(1):61-5.
> Lamotrigine in the immediate treatment of outpatients with depersonalization disorder without psychiatric comorbidity: randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study.
> 
> Aliyev NA, Aliyev ZN.
> ...


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21192145


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I took this medication and it gave me severe hyperawareness to the point that I could not do anything but lay perfectly still in bed in the dark and not move.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> I took this medication and it gave me severe hyperawareness to the point that I could not do anything but lay perfectly still in bed in the dark and not move.


Yeah, whatever. So it gave you superpowers. Who cares. Did it do anything with the DP ?


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

FilipPoland said:


> J Clin Psychopharmacol. 2011 Feb;31(1):61-5.
> Lamotrigine in the immediate treatment of outpatients with depersonalization disorder without psychiatric comorbidity: randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study.
> 
> Aliyev NA, Aliyev ZN.
> ...


I could be one of those 26 responders. 
It's, by far, the most effective medication I have taken.
My dosage was gradually increased to 100mg, X 2 daily and that seems to be my therapeutic dose.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

ValleyGirl said:


> I took this medication and it gave me severe hyperawareness to the point that I could not do anything but lay perfectly still in bed in the dark and not move.


I'm just curious to know what dosage you took and for how long and whether you were coming off or going on other med/s at that time?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Sleepwalker said:


> I could be one of those 26 responders.
> It's, by far, the most effective medication I have taken.
> My dosage was gradually increased to 100mg, X 2 daily and that seems to be my therapeutic dose.


Wow, this is printed out and goes to my doctors again.

I am wondering if I should increase the dose I'm on. Klonopin 6mg/day and Lamictal 200mg/day HAVE made a difference, but they have not put me into remission. Interesting is one study said, "without comorbidity" -- meaning?????? no anxiety, depression?

It is tempting to increase this slowly. My only concern is sleepiness I felt when I originally started it. When I went over 200mg I was more sleepy.

And Sleepwalker, this always fascinates me. The "anticonvulsants" -- Neurontin, Lamictal, Klonopin, etc. have helped a number of people here. I have a friend from this board who is completely in remission from DP/DR from Neurontin. He is still an anxious person, and still has depression.

*I love seeing this research. Much appreciated Filip Poland!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

> Depersonalization disorders (DPDs) are highly prevalent in population. However, the effect of lamotrigine on outpatients with DPD without psychiatric comorbidity has not been studied in a double-blind placebo-controlled design.


No S**t Sherlock! What is fascinating is these articles are in journals OTHER than psychiatric journals. This is a Journal of Clinical Pharmacology. I've seen a ton of stuff in Neurological Journals.

And THIS research was done in the Azerbaijan Republic. Research is going on WORLDWIDE. Not just in the UK, the US, etc. This affects people WORLDWIDE.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Im on 100mg of Lamictal, it definitely helped my dissociative symptoms which I think had alot to do with my obsessive thoughts. Its a little scary how it has stopped my mind. i dont think any medication is a cure for dp, i think alot of therapy and self work is the only cure.


----------



## Pipo (Sep 29, 2011)

Some thoughts

looking at all the research about derealization and depersonalization it looks like glutamate and serotonin are the main neurotransmitters affecting dpdr.
Namely a low count of serotonin and an excess count in glutamate.

So far there is only one known medication that can lower or reduce the effect of glutamate and that is Riluzole (used in treatment for amyotrophic lateral sclerosis).


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Pipo said:


> Some thoughts
> 
> looking at all the research about derealization and depersonalization it looks like glutamate and serotonin are the main neurotransmitters affecting dpdr.
> Namely a low count of serotonin and an excess count in glutamate.
> ...


À bit of additional information:

Another suspected neurotransmitter in DP is Dynorphin, which is the natural agent for the kappa opiate receptor.

Sarcosine, N-Acetylcysteine, Glycine, D-Serine and ofcourse Lamotrigine all reduce the effect of glutamate as well.


----------

